

Richard Stallman safe after Peru earthquake - nickb
http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Reports:_Richard_Stallman%2C_founder_of_GNU_Project_missing_in_Peru

======
dfranke
False alarm. He's been active on the emacs-devel mailing list for the past
three days.

------
SwellJoe
This also just in:

SwellJoe safe after Peru earthquake.

Paris Hilton safe after Peru earthquake.

About 6 billion people I don't know safe after Peru earthquake.

Anybody else think this is an utter waste of a headline/link? Everyone except
the people injured or lost in the Peru earthquake is safe after the
earthquake. We don't need a headline about every single one of them. The silly
rumor about isn't news, and the fact that it was a rumor is certainly now
news.

But maybe I'm just grouchy because I'm coming down with yet another summer
cold (God must have smote me because of my atheism).

------
ctp
"Wikinews has learned that Richard Stallman, the founder of the GNU Project,
->is not<\- missing in Peru after a massive 8.0 earthquake struck the country
on August 15."

~~~
andreyf
It's been changed back and forth, including the title...

------
henning
Why do natural disasters always strike highly religious areas? The bible belt
is devastated by tornadoes and hurricanes every year. Don't they wonder why us
liberal godless heathens on the coasts aren't feeling some divine wrath, too?

~~~
mark-t
That's a very strange opinion.

~~~
mark-t
Would somebody care to explain to me what's wrong with my comment? I'll admit
it's short. Is there something more fundamentally wrong? Feeding trolls?

Frankly, a belief that natural disasters only strike highly religious areas is
quite strange, and I see no evidence for it. As Goladus pointed out, San
Francisco gets earthquakes; that was also the first thing I thought of. But is
there any part of the planet that doesn't suffer from natural disasters? I
don't think anybody could make the original assertion without realizing these
problems, and my explanation shouldn't be needed. If I could, I would have
downmodded it.

~~~
cellis
heh, here in michigan we get um, snow, the occasional freezing rain. But we're
pretty much eventless (somehow attributable to the water around us i think)

